
Kaspersky’s Analysis of Equation Group’s RC6 Is Wrong - prdonahue
https://www.cs.uic.edu/~s/musings/equation-group-rc6/
======
jjnoakes
I wonder if this is a result of the Q32 macro not containing the "u" suffix
and defaulting to a signed int.

Of course the result of the calculation is the same, but that old level of gcc
may prefer subtracting when adding negative constants.

